# 06 GTO engine tick



## dimkals2 (May 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I have an 06 gto 35k miles. 

When idle car has a light tick coming from the passanger side wheel well and if you stick your head under the car you can hear the tick, Its not super loud but enough to hear it ticking. What can it be? Once you rev the motor does not sound like it gets any louder, but it could just be me worrying to much. Im going to try to get a video so you guys can hear what im talking about.

Thanks alot


----------



## dimkals2 (May 4, 2014)

Here is a video i made, You cant really hear it under the hood but once the camera is under the car you can hear it if you really listen into it. Its not super loud sounds more like injectors ticking but why would it be louder under the car then under the hood. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9U4J9DnvYA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fernando_zilla (Dec 27, 2013)

It's hard to tell from the video but it sounds like every other gto I've heard. Maybe your just being overly paranoid? LS motors have been known to be a bit noisy. Any performance issues? Also it looks like yours is an m6 so does the sound change at all if you press the clutch pedal in? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dimkals2 (May 4, 2014)

I just wanted to make sure its normal dont want to screw the motor up. And the sound stays the same when clutch pedal is in.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Did the car sound like this two weeks ago? a month? when did you find this sound? Did anything change just before the sound came to your ears? What oil are you running in the car?

Is the car 100% stock?


----------



## dimkals2 (May 4, 2014)

I purchased the car with the sound, its bone stock, running Mobil1 10-30.

No performance issues car runs great, gets about 18-19mpg 50/50.


----------



## stacylm1996 (Dec 28, 2013)

I purchased my 06 at the beginning of the year, with a more pronounced tick than yours. I was told it had a bad lifter. Mine ran good but had a slight miss and had stored codes for number 7 cylinder misfires. The exhaust also smelled like it was running rich. I pulled the driver side valve cover off and ran it on the passenger side cylinders and i could feel slop and vibration on the #7 intake rocker arm. My engine is on an engine stand now and the #7 intake lifter was definitely bad. I think the lifter had internal problems and the roller part had small chunks missing out of it, and the cam is scored a little. Hope this is not your problem. Like i said my made a definite lifter noise, very noticeable from the top of the engine while running. good luck.


----------



## dimkals2 (May 4, 2014)

Man that sucks, i just hope this thing is not an issue internally. But from top you cant really hear anything mostly from the bottom only.

Should have went LS1. Those things run forever.


----------

